# Price on whole chicken?



## kamp (Dec 6, 2009)

How much does a whole chicken cost where you live per lbs? 

When I was in daytona beach I found chicken down to 0,99$/lbs up to 6.99$/lbs.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 6, 2009)

Average is about $1,60/lb; up from $,50 a few years ago.  Average price on Norwegian sardines is up close to $3 per 3? oz can and most good cheeses are $14 or more per pound.


----------



## radhuni (Dec 6, 2009)

In Calcutta the price of 1 Kg (2.2 lb approx) chicken is 130-140 INR (2.9 USD approx)


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 6, 2009)

Depends on the type of chicken. If it is a scrawny fryer, then it is .99/lb (or even less). For a nicer roasting chicken, it can be much higher. And for a natural, free range chicken, even more.


----------



## kamp (Dec 6, 2009)

The cheapest whole chicken that is possible to buy in norway cost 4,50$/lbs. This is best to boil not to roast.

Roasting chickens cost 7$/lbs. 

Organic 11$/lbs.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 6, 2009)

Twenty to twenty five years ago Poland also used to have pretty expensive chicken but at least they had pretty good pork at reasonable prices.  What's tasty and affordable in Norway?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2009)

Around here, whole chickens range from $0.99/Lb to $1.69/Lb based on size and brand.  On sale, you can get whole chickens for $0.69/Lb.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 6, 2009)

As mentioned, I can get "Fryers" for under a buck a pound at the Korean Market.................

the mainstream markets are selling the plumpest ones for $2.69 or more.................


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 6, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Around here, whole chickens range from $0.99/Lb to $1.69/Lb based on size and brand. On sale, you can get whole chickens for $0.69/Lb.


 

I have similar prices here in the the Chicago area. I just bought boneless/skinless breasts for $1.99 per lb yesterday. Bonless/skinless thighs $1.60 per lb. 

I went crazy and bought 12 lbs of the breasts and ground them all up for future meatball and meatloaf applications.


----------

